# Looking for locals



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone near/in DC? Looking to rebuild a bit...


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

North of Baltimore


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will be vending at the Northern VA reptile show in Manassas on Jun23rd.


I will have lots of frogs, plants and cultures.

Northern Virginia Reptile Expo


----------



## Irishfist (Jun 16, 2018)

do you only sell baby frogs? also, do you know of any NOVA groups that i can join?


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I will have a mix of juveniles to sub adults available. 
Not sure about any groups in the area.


----------

